# Recomendations for a good monitor



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

In the past I've played with mainly one band. Of all the bands I played with in the past it was always them that supplied the microphones, monitors, etc. 
Lately I've been playing out with some different bands and it seems more and more they don't supply this. Which is ok by me. I don't mind owning all my own stuff. I've had to recently buy a mic and now I will need to buy a monitor.
So what are some good recommends?
I've been thinking of a powered monitor. Can a powered monitor also been run passively from a powered board though? I was thinking of the Yorkville NX55P


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

yes, you can run a powered monitor from a powered board, although you'll have to dedicate an aux to it, most likely. the NX55P is a fine little monitor. my favourite under a thousand bucks is easily the electrovoice sxa250, it's got a really nice sound, and a goodly amount of power.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Go with an in ear!

It is cheaper than buying a mixer and a powered monitor and allot less to carry.

Get a transmitter that has two passtroughs, it allows you to mave two mic inputs that you can control your monitor level from - you can also get an aux line from the FOH feed into it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Go with an in ear!
> 
> It is cheaper than buying a mixer and a powered monitor and allot less to carry.
> 
> Get a transmitter that has two passtroughs, it allows you to mave two mic inputs that you can control your monitor level from - you can also get an aux line from the FOH feed into it.



From what I hear those are costly. I was going to drop 5 or 6 hundred on the yorkville NX55P used.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=22493


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

This is the one I would get in that price range...

http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=1545


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> This is the one I would get in that price range...
> 
> http://www.lamusic.ca/default.asp?szNav=Product&PID=1545


Hmm. Certainly worth looking in to. Thanks.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Additional in ear pluses:


no monitor sound polution out front.
no monitor feedback - unless you are deaf (like Ray Sawyer)
Some (the suggested Sure included) don't need AUX sends from the FOH - they have two built in splitters (one vox, one accoustic, or one vox and a feed freom FOH - very versatile)
Pound for Pound, cheaper than wedges
More space on stage
Less gear to pack up and transport
you have control over your own monitor level
the plug in the ear means you hear your head voice better and therefore need less monitor as a result.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i've used the hotspots. they're good at their intended function. they're pretty mid-heavy (no big surprise considering the speaker size), and they're not going to be powerful enough to cut through a rock band. if you're playing softer, they're just fine.

some other downsides to in ear are: you can't hear the audience when they're trying to talk to you (making requests), if you don't have a good seal, they'll cause you to hear a chorus effect on everything, which SUCKS, as you sound out of tune. 

the feedback is less of an issue if you buy a decent rig, as it will have pretty aggressive limiting built in (which is why they cost so much).


----------

